# Key fob chip replacement.



## Andrei9000 (Jul 24, 2016)

I dropped my key in a puddle while I was getting in the car, the remote got fried.
Can I buy a new chip and pair it with the car ?
What are my options?


----------



## Andrei9000 (Jul 24, 2016)

noone can help me?.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

The key got fried or just the remote?
Is it an all in one key or a seperate remote?

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## Andrei9000 (Jul 24, 2016)

Its just the remote, it an all in one i think , this is the detachable remote:
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/w1gAAOSwQJhUfZnq/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Can you start the car with only the key?
If so and you don't mind using an aftermarket remote,i think you can replace it.
If you really want to keep it original,well the dealer will help($$$$)you.


envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## Andrei9000 (Jul 24, 2016)

I go to the dealer for bigger problems , like the starter motor witch failed me today.
I can start the car without the remote in the key, basicly you need a key and the white chip in it. Im gonna buy a used remote and put it in my key then.
I asked because i tought i need a dealer to paired for me, but I pair it by putting the key on acc 6 times method.


----------



## keith81 (Aug 12, 2016)

I recently had an interesting situation that might help you.

I bought a used 2006 x-trail that only had one key and no fob. I figured that I could order a key off amazon and program both keys myself (I used this method in the past for an Expedition and was surprised at how quick and easy programming is). 2 KeylessOption Black Replacement 3 Button Keyless Entry Remote Control Key Fob Clicker Compatible with KBRASTU15 https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00KTJ9I46/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

However, I wasn't able to program the wireless unlocking remotes! I figured the remotes were incompatible so I wrote off the order.  I went to the dealer and ordered a remote fob and to my surprised, they said they couldn't program a key since the ignition didn't match the vin! Looks like the ignition was replaced or tampered with. Anyhow, it was painful opening the doors old-school key only, so I desperately tried another local nissan dealer. Surprise, surprise, they were able to program my ignition and get me a fob remote!

The cost was hefty at an hour labour ($120) and fob ($60). I was just happy to have a fob. Curious, I gave the amazon order another shot and surprise, surprise, I was able to get into program mode and programming the replacement fobs and the new fob, I now have three fobs that work perfectly!

If you are able to get into programming mode, then these inexpensive replacements will work. Save yourself $180+ dollars and order them off amazon. You'll be pleased with the replacement.

KI recently had an interesting situation that might help you.

I bought a used 2006 x-trail that only had one key and no fob. I figured that I could order a key off amazon and program both keys myself (I used this method in the past for an Expedition and was surprised at how quick and easy programming is). 2 KeylessOption Black Replacement 3 Button Keyless Entry Remote Control Key Fob Clicker Compatible with KBRASTU15 https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00KTJ9I46/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

However, I wasn't able to get into programming mode on the x-trail! I followed the instructions to get into programming mode but it didn't work. I figured the remotes were incompatible so I wrote off the order.  

I went to the dealer and ordered a remote fob and to my surprised, they said they couldn't program a key since the ignition didn't match the vin! Looks like the ignition was replaced or tampered with. Anyhow, it was painful opening the doors old-school key only, so I desperately tried another local nissan dealer. Surprise, surprise, they were able to program my ignition and get me a fob remote!

The cost was hefty at an hour labour ($120) and fob ($60). I was just happy to have a fob. Curious, I gave the amazon order another shot and surprise, surprise, I was able to get into program mode and programming the replacement fobs and the new fob, I now have three fobs that work perfectly!

If you are able to get into programming mode, then these inexpensive replacements will work. Save yourself $180+ dollars and order them off amazon. You'll be pleased with the replacement.

K


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is great Keith, however all of that info has previously been posted in other threads. The remote is easy to do yourself, but for keys you need a dealer. You can save money by buying a chipped key off ebay or amazon, have it cut and then bring it to a dealer. You can try to negotiate. It only takes a tech 10 minutes and doesn't require a bay. I offered to pay for a half hour. Dealer accepted.


----------



## Andrei9000 (Jul 24, 2016)

My car goes in programming mode but the keys wont get programmed, the keys seems to work, 3V and channging when pushing the buttons, maybe there is something with the ECU or car.


----------



## arrongski (Oct 17, 2021)

i have a 2001 T30 x trail but cant get it into program to attach a new key, i done the the turn it on and off 6 to 10 times but cant get the hazards to flash anybody got any ideas


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

On older Nissans it isn't usually key-on-key-off. Chances are you need to quickly insert and remove the key from the cylinder 10 times, not cycle it 10 times. It also probably needs to be done with the driver door closed and locked by way of the inside lock/unlock button, with the button being cycled in between fobs if you're programming more than one.


----------

